# Canon iR 1022 iF Network scanner not finding in Canon ScanGear tool ?



## sadique.ah (Apr 15, 2013)

:angel:Hai,

our Canon ir 1022 if printer machine is connected with Network. network printing and fax are working fine but Network scanning is not working.

Canon ScanGea tool if we gave IP manually then it will show error:

"The specified IP address is invalid, or a scanner is not connected to the specified IP address"

for your information please find the attached Printer settings file.

please help us:sad::sad::sad::sad:

thanks & regards
sadique


----------



## sadique.ah (Apr 15, 2013)

Please Help.....

Tech Support 

Please........................!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that model, but scanning over a network doesn't work with all models. They often will only scan when directly connected.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

How to Install and Configure Canon ScanGear Tool - TheITBros here's a guide to the setup make sure you install the correct version of scangear tool.


----------



## sadique.ah (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you anyway...

its working with USB only ....


----------



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

Try this step

1. Press [Additional Functions]
2.Press the [-] or [+] < SYSTEM SETTINGS>
3.PRESS ok
4.Enter the SYS MANAGER ID
5.Press OK
6.Enter the password
7.Press ok
8.Press the [-] or [+] to select NETWORK SETTINGS
9.Press ok
10.Confirm that TCP/IP SETTING displays
11.Press ok
12.Confirm that IP ADDRESS AUTO displays
13.Press ok
14.Press [-] or [+] to select OFF
15.Press ok
16.Confirm that IP Address displays
17.Press OK
18.Enter the IP Address use 0-9 keys
19.Press OK
20.Confirm that SUBNET MASK DISPLAYS
21.Press ok
22.Enter the SUBNET MASK. Use 0-9 keys
23.Press ok
24.Confirm the GATEWAYS ADDRESS displays
25.Press ok
26.Enter the GATEWAYS ADDRESS. Use 0-9 keys
27.Press OK
28.Press [RESET]
29.Press [LOG IN/OUT ID]
30.Turn OFF the main power on the right-hand side of the machine.
31.Turn ON the power to restart the machine, then try to scan


----------



## agesofman (Aug 24, 2015)

steve32mids said:


> How to Install and Configure Canon ScanGear Tool - TheITBros here's a guide to the setup make sure you install the correct version of scangear tool.


Please help, I am desperate! I have spent about 12 hours on this already.
I bought an unused Canon iR 1022F (albeit 2007 vintage) which is fitted with both USB and network interfaces. iR 1022 is a B/W printer but has a colour scanner.
After some effort I got printing to work via network port (using Canon UFR II/ UFRII LT Printer Driver v14.02). PS I could NOT get printer to work using Canon PCL5e/5c, PCL6 Printer Driver v14.02.
Copy function works well (indicating scanner is functioning).
I cannot get scanning to work. I have followed both steve32mids and euginecalicoy suggestions without success. 
Problem is I cannot find a driver which enables PC (Windows 7 x64) to recognise existence of scan function of printer. Reading through various forum posts I have tried (and none worked):
1.	USB connection - Windows cannot load a driver (Poor effort on Canon's part)
2.	I have the original CD (which Windows 7 will not install stating apps are incompatible).
3.	Colour Network ScanGear 2.11 and 2.71 (running them in various compatibility modes including XP, Vista and 98). When pointed at IP address ScanGear reports 'IP not valid or scanner not connected'.
4.	As an aside when IP address is input into Chrome, printed is reported and some functions can be viewed but as soon as a change is tried or 'Network' button is pressed, browser can no longer connect to printer?? This 'feature' has also been reported in other posts.
5.	One post suggested fax driver doubles as scan driver, so I tried Canon Raster/PCL5e Fax Driver v8.90
Has anyone actually got one of these older iR scanners to work with Windows 7 64 bit o/s?
Is there a way to use the scanning files from the CD (iR 1018/1022/1023 User Software)?


----------

